# KMR for Adult Cats



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Is there anything harmful about giving an adult cat KMR milk replacer as a treat or to entice them into eating a new food?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, he is miraculously eating the rabbit and pea dry food (hasn't eaten dry in months) but won't touch the venison wet food, which I am returning to the vet's office this afternoon because he wouldn't touch the Nature's Variety or Natural Balance Venison formulas in the past. Not sure why I thought this time would be different -- anyway, I'm just going to keep him on the dry for now until we talk to the specialist. 

He was crazy about the KMR when we were weening Mom's kittens last year, and I just wanted to check on it in case it came to that in the future.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Yeah, he is a really long cat, which is why he weighed so much but looked very normal before the vomiting started -- now because he's so long, he looks incredibly thin. I am calling the specialist today to set up an appointment.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Just wanted to say that I'm glad to hear Nico's eating   

I hope this food works for him. Poor guy.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, apparently the new food was a novelty, and he won't eat it now (not both types of canned or the dry food), which means he hasn't eaten much since this morning. :? 

So, that leads to a dumb question -- I don't know what caused his vomiting this weekend, and since I have several cans of the food he was eating up to his episode (Solid Gold canned tuna), I was wondering if anyone thinks it would be a problem to see if he will eat his old food? I mean, his vomiting is probably caused by diet, so I guess I'm really answering my own question...yes, I know it was dumb to even think that was okay.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Nevermind, I'm just being a spaz -- Nico is still eating his rabbit/pea dry food, but he does not like the wet food. He ate about 1/8 cup in the wee hours of the morning (my boyfriend was up and confirmed it was Nico eating) and then he ate about another 1/8 cup about 7 a.m. I think he is feeling better, as I woke up to a "battle" in the other room and Miles was in the bedroom with me, so it had to have been Nico and Mom having a wrestling match, which is pretty normal for those two.


----------



## brutis and miep (May 14, 2006)

Pet Ag is the maker of KMR. They make a suppliment for adult cats called Ensure (like the old people drink). It's alot less expensive then KMR. You can order it from any Pet Supplies "Plus," if they don't already carry it.


----------

